# Not a lot of suppot



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

Hey, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, if it isn't I'm sorry. 

So I recently acquired this beautiful arabian/saddlebred cross and he's a failed show horse. Long story short, the trainer is saying that he's just never going to be a good show horse and the owner puts a lot of money into her horses and when they fail she doesn't want to risk them being mistreated so she euthanizes. I don't agree with it at all, but I do understand where her head is coming from. So I was offered a chance to pull him and rescue and rehab him into a (hopeful) trail horse or at the very least a horse that can be ridden around a pasture, which I would be completely content with. 

He's definitely going to be a challenge, he's never been outside much, never been ridden outside, he's been in a tiny stall which he hates, with no exercise for 2 weeks at the very least. He's in heavy show package shoes that we're trying to get off but the stables regular farrier has been unable to come out yet. He's completely sound and can be ridden, he just spooks easy. I know he isn't going to be an easy horse, I walked into this knowing that and I'm excited to work with this horse. 

My problem is I just moved to Indiana from Colorado and my friends from back home are not supportive at all. My best friend thinks he's just not worth the time, too hot, but she's never met him, never asked for photos and she is the first person I would go to normally. She's an animal science doctoral candidate, I helped her foal her mare last year, and she knows my history with horses but she's just being judgmental. She's really the only one I would love to go for advice but she's not really open to giving it, and I don't want any more negative things about this horse. He deserves a chance, which everyone who has met him and worked with him thinks he's got a great shot at being a fun trail horse. 

So I'm out here in this state where I don't know anyone, with a project horse and no horse friends. I'm so thankful the stable owner is amazing and his daughter is going to be helping me out a lot with him as she shows in what he's used to and I used to train Arabians for endurance so between both of us it should be a fun summer getting this hyper, shy, gentle boy to just learn to be a horse. 

I got my lunge lead for him today and I'll be giving him the exercise he's desperate for today and lots of brushings and carrots and love. 

I just wish I had someone else to be as excited as I am. This is a dream come true for me, and nothing is ever easy but I just wish someone in my life could understand horses and be as thrilled as I am. 

I do think green is his color though :runninghorse2:


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

The Journal section is a good place to put this and chronical your ongoing journey with him: progress, set backs, thoughts....just like a hand written journal/diary, except you will have the ability for others to share their thoughts with you. You do only get one journal per member, so keep coming back here as you add to it.

It will be a nice place to come and look back over your past entries and see how far you have come together! Best Wishes.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

You know what? None of my friends or family are into horses. So I literally have no one around me that is close to me that I can go to for support or advise either. But the thing is, you will meet more horsey people. I'm sure there are people at the barn you keep him you can become friendly with. If you decided to take him to clinics or start to attend some horsey events in your area, you are bound to meet some folks.

For myself, I started taking riding lessons again. I ask my instructor ALL the time about clubs/groups/people in the area that share the same interest as i do. I also make sure to attend events in my area...and make a point of introducing myself and asking questions. I've also made friends with my neighbor who also has horses.

I know where you are coming from, however don't let the fact that your friends aren't as excited as you are put you down. This is your project & your horse, and you need to know there are tons of different avenues to get advice from (including forums like this). And meanwhile, you can make an effort to get involved in events close to home. It IS exciting you have this new project and hopefully he will turn out the way you imagine.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

You don't need their support.
My friend has a ASB, he excelled as a show horse, then a trail horse & now he's doing low level eventing with her daughter. People line up to watch him & are amazed that he's a Saddlebred. He'll never be a big jumper but he sure likes jumping in & out of water & never refuses anything.

Give him time & you'll see his comical personality come out.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

The journal section is a great place to go for support and ideas, and people can follow along as they please. 

As far as your friends go, everyone has their own ideas and ideals. If you think this horse is worth your time, then the only way you can find out is to try. You have a lot of experience and seem to be the right person to bring this boy around. 

He's also young, and has gone through a lot of training in a discipline that he does not like, one that can really burn a horse out if they don't have the temperament for it. But, you've gotten him at a time where he's got a lot of life and potential left. Given your description of him, I think he'll be a fun project and he's going to teach you a LOT about training a horse in this situation. 

If he was dangerous or nasty, it'd be a different story. A horse that just isn't suited for one career is bound to find something else he's good at, and endurance/competitive trail might be just up his alley. You'll never know until you try. 

In the end, it's your time, your money, and your horse. The only person who can decide he is worth all of those is YOU.


----------



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> The Journal section is a good place to put this and chronical your ongoing journey with him: progress, set backs, thoughts....just like a hand written journal/diary, except you will have the ability for others to share their thoughts with you. You do only get one journal per member, so keep coming back here as you add to it.
> 
> It will be a nice place to come and look back over your past entries and see how far you have come together! Best Wishes.


I think someone moved it for me, so I'll be updating here often. I definitely need feedback on somethings and advice. Thank you! 



cbar said:


> You know what? None of my friends or family are into horses. So I literally have no one around me that is close to me that I can go to for support or advise either. But the thing is, you will meet more horsey people. I'm sure there are people at the barn you keep him you can become friendly with. If you decided to take him to clinics or start to attend some horsey events in your area, you are bound to meet some folks.
> 
> For myself, I started taking riding lessons again. I ask my instructor ALL the time about clubs/groups/people in the area that share the same interest as i do. I also make sure to attend events in my area...and make a point of introducing myself and asking questions. I've also made friends with my neighbor who also has horses.
> 
> I know where you are coming from, however don't let the fact that your friends aren't as excited as you are put you down. This is your project & your horse, and you need to know there are tons of different avenues to get advice from (including forums like this). And meanwhile, you can make an effort to get involved in events close to home. It IS exciting you have this new project and hopefully he will turn out the way you imagine.


I'm hoping to meet some people out at the barn who, once he's become a little bit more trail savvy and used to the outdoors, can trailer him and their horses to other places and we can do things like that. This horse hates being indoors so I doubt much more arena riding is in his future, but I hope to explore the open world with him. I'm sure I'll meet people, its just my first horse of my own and no one I know now is excited or even remotely happy for me. 
But I least I have y'all. 



natisha said:


> You don't need their support.
> My friend has a ASB, he excelled as a show horse, then a trail horse & now he's doing low level eventing with her daughter. People line up to watch him & are amazed that he's a Saddlebred. He'll never be a big jumper but he sure likes jumping in & out of water & never refuses anything.
> 
> Give him time & you'll see his comical personality come out.


I can already tell he's got a bit of a goofy 'golden retriever' goofy personality. He ran face first into a branch, shied a bit and then when I held it up to him to show him, he ate it. He is a silly, silly boy.


----------



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

Mulefeather said:


> The journal section is a great place to go for support and ideas, and people can follow along as they please.
> 
> As far as your friends go, everyone has their own ideas and ideals. If you think this horse is worth your time, then the only way you can find out is to try. You have a lot of experience and seem to be the right person to bring this boy around.
> 
> ...


No one thinks this horse is mean or dangerous at all. His big problem is he just doesn't like to stay on the rail and he spooks and he doesn't like being indoors, I can definitely see him being an endurance prospect if he can get over his quick to spook attitude just a little. 

I agree on the age, he's still such a curious baby, I think he's just been trained and trained and trained. He's so curious and acts like a yearling sometimes. I'm excited to see what comes out of his new life.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm guessing he was a saddle seat horse? Either that, or the main ring hunter pleasure. They do have limitations on their shoes, so they aren't as heavy as other breeds use.

Most likely, he has never trail ridden. This is just a general assumption since not very many true saddle seat horses are trail ridden since walk is not trained as much (no, really, a lot of them struggle with the walk). And not a lot of Arabian show horses are trail ridden in general (again, this is a broad assumption, but one I see showing true a lot; I do trail ride my show horse). He also may not have ever been ridden outside of an arena (which sounds like he hasn't if he's never been ridden outside, though that in general is unusual too unless he has never shown).

I will say, that cross can be hot, and wickedly smart. My best friend has that cross, and she's awesome but a total handful. Obviously not all of those crosses are hot, but that cross plus trained saddle seat (if that was his style) will make for a relatively hotter horse. I would start very, very slow with him. I don't think it's hopeless. My best friend just started trail riding her show mare, and while the mare isn't totally settled on the trails, she isn't jumping out of her skin anymore.

I'll support you though since it's a good cross


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Having a supportive BO and staff is a great place to start!
With time, the rest will come. Stay strong! Have you considered joining any meet ups? That's a great way to meet people in your area with similar interests. 

Your boy is very handsome. 
Just about any horse can make positive improvements under the right supervisions! I'm really looking forward to keeping up with your journey.

And, for what it's worth, if you ever need someone to chat with feel free to PM me!


----------



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

He has been trained in saddle seat and after lunging him for the first time on Friday, he has NO idea where his feet are, but hopefully being outside will help him learn. His shoes aren't huge but since its rained every single day (nearly) and they have no indoor space except for the stalls, he can't go outside with the other horses and he can't be lunged in the wet. 

He's going to be hot and spooky but I think if we work from the ground up. Right now since I can't do anything with the poor thing I'm just focusing on getting him used to being loved on and around the same human and that not everything is scary. He's very sweet. 

He's also kind of stupid. I don't mean that in a bad way, just he's all jock and brawn. He's never had to think for himself. He has no idea how to be just a horse. I would rather have a stupid horse that is prone to spooking than a smart one that is prone. At least with him, I think we can get it to the point of him trusting me. It'll take time, but that is something I have tons of. 

The BO daughter is 16 and she shows and that is kind of how I got Watcher. I am in awe of her, she is so good with the horses and confident and she just knows what she's doing in a way that age just doesn't matter, I would take her advice any day. She watched me lunge him, thinks we'll match up well and she would tell me if she thought he was never going to make it. Her goal for us is to not just be on the trail comfortably next year, or not even just going on easy rides, no her goal is for Watcher and I to be able to go on the trail, cross traffic and then go to a creek and be comfortable, that is her big goal. She thinks the trail riding will be easier than I do and she is willing to help me out with him. I've got ten years on this girl, and she has my respect. She knows her horses. 

She even wants to be the one to find out how he is bareback. I told her go for it, help me out as much as you want. Ride him, pony him, lunge, whatever. She's great, I feel really lucky I have her to help. 

In super disappointing news, the farrier can't get out until next Friday so my boy has to stay stalled up and hope for dry weather (not in the forecast) so I can take him out safely. But it gives us more time to feel each other out in the quiet of the stall so in the open he'll at least know me as the one who brings treats and brushes.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Stick with it. Horse people (in general) can be a fickle bunch. My sister purchased a 3/4 Arab 1/4 AQHA when she was 15 - she bought him with her own money and was so proud (best $350 she ever spent) in my area all Arab's are considered "crazy" and our 4-H leader at the time told her not to even bring him in for lessons. She stuck with it and with him and he was an awesome horse. Super super smart and man could he jump. I can still see the smile on my Mom and sisters face the first time she beat the 4-H leaders favorite in a show. That was many years ago and my area is still predominantly stock horses - all other breeds get that raised eyebrow. Be true to yourself and to your horse and you will see great results.


----------



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

carshon said:


> Stick with it. Horse people (in general) can be a fickle bunch. My sister purchased a 3/4 Arab 1/4 AQHA when she was 15 - she bought him with her own money and was so proud (best $350 she ever spent) in my area all Arab's are considered "crazy" and our 4-H leader at the time told her not to even bring him in for lessons. She stuck with it and with him and he was an awesome horse. Super super smart and man could he jump. I can still see the smile on my Mom and sisters face the first time she beat the 4-H leaders favorite in a show. That was many years ago and my area is still predominantly stock horses - all other breeds get that raised eyebrow. Be true to yourself and to your horse and you will see great results.


I seriously think he has the potential to be a great horse. I don't think he's ever had a single person that was just focused on him. He hasn't ever been really 'loved'. He has been cooped up in his stall for the last three weeks, a month since he has been ridden, because of his show package and the weather I couldn't even lunge him once. 

But as of 30 minutes ago, his shoes are off! He has great feet and is able to go barefoot, which is perfect. We're going to switch him to a paddock this weekend, its too wet and right outside the stable is a horse that had to be euthanized yesterday because of a broken leg, which was hearbreaking for everyone. I don't want him to walk by that horse, he's too spooked to react well.

But I get to lunge him and work with him now. I need to start getting his diet in line to just be out to pasture, any tips would be very helpful. I'm going to lunge him for a long time tonight and then maybe see how he does loose in a pasture after I've lunged him until he's a bit tired, he's going to have SO much energy. But things are finally on the track to being amazing. i still wish I had supportive friends but I'm so glad I got him. 

I'm not even going to try to ride him yet, he just needs to be a horse out in the pasture and love life for a bit, even then, I wont be riding him hard. 

He seems to maybe be thinking I'm worth trusting which is great, he stood so well for the farrier with just me holding him and was so polite. I'm so impressed with him. 

Things are falling into place. 
As always any tips, or words of encouragement or just talking to me about him is much appreciated. I dont have a lot of people to talk to about him with.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

watcher said:


> I'm not even going to try to ride him yet, he just needs to be a horse out in the pasture and love life for a bit,


I think this is one of the best decisions you can make for him right now. How lucky he is to have someone like you come along and love him!

You asked for some pointers about changing his diet when he goes out to pasture...what's his diet right now? Will he be turned out with other horses?


----------



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

jenkat86 said:


> I think this is one of the best decisions you can make for him right now. How lucky he is to have someone like you come along and love him!
> 
> You asked for some pointers about changing his diet when he goes out to pasture...what's his diet right now? Will he be turned out with other horses?


Thank you, I think its the best too, I may try to hop on him bareback after a few days out there, just to see how he does, but not hard riding for a very long time. I don't want him to lose his manners to I'm still going to be working with him like I would to lead up to a ride. Ground manners are incredibly important to me first and foremost. 

He's on a couple flakes of hay and grain right now. 

We're going to be putting him in a kind of halfway paddock to be able to touch noses and see the herd but not cause any problems. I just feel so bad this guy has been through hell and no one has ever just let him be loved or be a horse. I'm so hoping I can get him to trust me completely and we get to be a team eventually. But he may be a rescue but I think I may have needed him more.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I loved my Arab/NSH cross gelding. He was full of vim and vinegar and was crazy-smart. If he figured out how to get out of doing something, you were in trouble. Always had to stay on your toes with him. BUT, he had the most "try" out of any horse I've worked with (with the exception of my current gelding). Once he figured out what you wanted and that you'd reward him for doing what he was asked to, he tried to figure out ways to anticipate what you wanted. The best was when he'd lead himself. I'd give him the end of his lead rope and he'd go put himself away after a workout. :lol:


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

watcher said:


> He's on a couple flakes of hay and grain right now.


Since he is going to get the chance to just be a horse for awhile, I would suggest slowly taking him off his grain once he gets turned out to pasture. He won't be in any work, so he's liable to fatten up if he's getting grain plus grass. He should be fine with just grass and some hay during the spring/summer/fall. If he does start fattening up, start limiting his exposure to the grass. 

What part of the state are you in? I'm in the west/central part of the state and we have practically zero selenium in our soil/hay. We also have a lot of iron which prevents horses from absorbing copper. Both selenium and copper are essential for good hoof health. I have to supplement those minerals for my horse. I would REALLY recommend you get the soil and forage tested just so you know exactly what you are working with. There are a few places that you can send it out to and depending where you are located, there are a few places in the state that will test it, too. 

The only other thing I would suggest is to keep him somewhat fit during this time. It's a slippery slope at times getting a horse re-conditioned. It's so much easier to just maintain their fitness level. 



watcher said:


> ...but I think I may have needed him more.


They tend to have that effect on us, don't they :smile:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I suggest, if you can, to take him on long graze-walks, just you and him. Can be a real bonding time. When my new young horse fell and hurt herself, and had to be in a stall for three weeks I hand walked her every day. Something happened to our relationship then, we crossed some kind of bridge together, and when I started riding her again we were in a different better place.


----------



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

jenkat86 said:


> What part of the state are you in? I'm in the west/central part of the state and we have practically zero selenium in our soil/hay. We also have a lot of iron which prevents horses from absorbing copper. Both selenium and copper are essential for good hoof health. I have to supplement those minerals for my horse. I would REALLY recommend you get the soil and forage tested just so you know exactly what you are working with. There are a few places that you can send it out to and depending where you are located, there are a few places in the state that will test it, too.
> 
> The only other thing I would suggest is to keep him somewhat fit during this time. It's a slippery slope at times getting a horse re-conditioned. It's so much easier to just maintain their fitness level.
> 
> ...


I plan on working him at least four times a week, even if its just a lunge to maintain some sort of muscle mass. He's a big horse (16'3) so I definitely dont want him to get too fat. A pleasant plumpness wouldn't hurt him at this point. He's been nothing but a horse used to make money for so long.

I'm in Hamilton county, so kinda in the middle of the state, I just moved here. Horse is stabled up in Noblesville. 

As far as feed and supplements go, I'm pretty lucky, my BO is all on board to help me figure out what Watcher needs to transition, I've just never had to do it with my horse, so that's why I'm a bit unsure, he knows a lot and is willing to help. I'm so lucky I have the BO like that. So we're going to be working closely with his feed because the BO feeds him every day so at least I'm not alone in that aspect. 

Thank you so much for your amazing input, that was incredibly valuable information. I really just want this horse to love life again and not be cooped. He is going to have an explosive amount of energy.


Avna said:


> I suggest, if you can, to take him on long graze-walks, just you and him. Can be a real bonding time. When my new young horse fell and hurt herself, and had to be in a stall for three weeks I hand walked her every day. Something happened to our relationship then, we crossed some kind of bridge together, and when I started riding her again we were in a different better place.


That's what he and I have been doing, just taking him on walks in the pasture and letting him graze a bit. He's really good at just hanging out with me like that. I'm going to continue that for a while, even if he's in that pasture I want him to know its safe, because he is a reactive hot horse, although not as young as I was originally told. He's starting to recognize and trust me.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

watcher said:


> I'm in Hamilton county, so kinda in the middle of the state, I just moved here. Horse is stabled up in Noblesville.


I'm on the Putnam county/ Hendricks county line. Almost exactly an hour away from Noblesville. 

So...I guess I should say, "Hi, neighbor!"


----------



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

jenkat86 said:


> I'm on the Putnam county/ Hendricks county line. Almost exactly an hour away from Noblesville.
> 
> So...I guess I should say, "Hi, neighbor!"


You aren't too far off! Hi Neighbor! I just moved here so I'm not quite sure where you are, but an hour is not that far at all! I just hope I can ride him this summer despite the humidity I'm not used to


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Not far at all! Feel free to message me if you have any questions about the area, or questions about horsey stuff in the area. 

The humidity does suck...but the good news is winter comes after the humidity! Lol...that was a bad joke. 

If it ever dries out enough, I think you will have plenty of chances to ride your boy.


----------



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

Great news, his shoes are finally off and he's been turned out at least once with a couple of pretty low key mares. He wants nothing to do with running in the open space except for grazing. But once he's been out in the pasture, he lunges like a champ. 

He's also starting to trust me more and more, I don't think he's ever had anyone to really trust, so now when something spooks him he looks to me first and then goes along with it. There was a tarp outside the barn and the first day he was freaked out but the second and third, he let me step on it to make that scary noise and he relaxed almost immediately. I'm having such a hard time not just hopping on his back but I'm going to give him a few more days in the pasture to acclimate and wait for his bridle to come in but I think when the bridle is here I'm going to take him on a quick turn bareback just to see what he's like. 

So proud of the improvements he's already made with ground work around me. I am completely falling for this horse. I'm so lucky.


----------



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

Fantastic news! He's been ridden outside, he didn't spook at all. He's completely sound and he trusts me so much. He has the loftiest canter I have ever experienced. Is there a tips to make his gait smoother in that regard or is that just something I have to learn to ride with? I had to grab his mane to not get lifted off but by the end we were finding a rhythm but it was still such a rough lope. 

He let me lead him in and around trees, by the fences, he saw a dog and walkers and didn't react except to be interested in what they were. He clearly loves to be outside. He was just fantastic, I can't believe someone thought he wasn't worth trying something else with. 

I got so lucky!!


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

So glad he is working out for you! I find the idea that a horse "isn't good for anything else" when they are young, healthy, and sound just insane, especially these days when we have so many great examples of horses finding second careers - OTTBS and OTSTBs, ex-Amish horses, etc. 

I understand when people are scared of horses entering the slaughter pipeline, but ending a horse's life over what statistically amounts to a 1-2% chance of slaughter when they have a lot of good prospects is just nuts.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

watcher said:


> Is there a tips to make his gait smoother in that regard or is that just something I have to learn to ride with?


You were riding bareback, right?

This is likely something that will just come with time, for the both of you. Some things to remember, he's now barefoot- so traction is different for him. That could be a contributor. Since he's a former show horse he knows how to use his body, but you may not be asking him to. If you get him bending and all that, he might smooth out. 

If it's really bad and never improves, you might consider having a chiropractor look at him (I know a good one not far from you.)


----------



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

jenkat86 said:


> You were riding bareback, right?


No, he's too narrow and I'm not strong enough to lope him bareback yet, he was in a great western saddle, when we let him run the first day you could tell he was going to be lofty. It could be the barefoot and different texture of the ground, I didn't think of that. I'll have to try him in the arena and see if that makes a difference, the grass was really high too so he could be over compensating as well. 

I'll give him some time and see if that helps. I don't know how to ride him in the discipline he was trained in so that may also have a big factor. I've never done saddleseat and I am used to trail/endurance/hunter jumper so I think we may need to find a happy medium. Good advice though. I'll let you know if I think he needs to have a chiropractor out.

I also noticed he has a sarcoid? (wart) right on his withers, it doesn't seem to bother him at all but I don't want to irritate it.



Mulefeather said:


> So glad he is working out for you! I find the idea that a horse "isn't good for anything else" when they are young, healthy, and sound just insane, especially these days when we have so many great examples of horses finding second careers - OTTBS and OTSTBs, ex-Amish horses, etc.
> 
> I understand when people are scared of horses entering the slaughter pipeline, but ending a horse's life over what statistically amounts to a 1-2% chance of slaughter when they have a lot of good prospects is just nuts.


They had his age wrong, he isn't 4, he's actually ten which I think works out better in both of our favors because he's seasoned a bit more. He knows he can trust me now which is nice. It's just lucky I moved out here when I did and I was able to rescue him. He's so perfect its amazing.


----------



## blackminx18 (Aug 12, 2014)

What part of Indiana are you in? I only ask as I went to school there (I no longer live in Indiana but moved back to Colorado) but I still have a number of friends that live throughout the state. Several are very horsey people and may be able to help you. That being said, I've moved around a fair bit. I have found the easiest way to meet like minded horse people are at local clinics, the barn, even check Meetup.com - they often have trail riding groups. I also joined a local trail riding group a few years ago and they have been great. I pick and choose the rides that are right for my horses - I just took my green 3 year old out on her first ride with my trail group and everyone was very helpful and understanding of any hiccups we had.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So glad to hear of the progress. It must be so satisfying to see a horse become "just a horse" again!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Do you have his registered name? He is so pretty! Good luck with him.


----------



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

blackminx18 said:


> What part of Indiana are you in? I only ask as I went to school there (I no longer live in Indiana but moved back to Colorado) but I still have a number of friends that live throughout the state. Several are very horsey people and may be able to help you. That being said, I've moved around a fair bit. I have found the easiest way to meet like minded horse people are at local clinics, the barn, even check Meetup.com - they often have trail riding groups. I also joined a local trail riding group a few years ago and they have been great. I pick and choose the rides that are right for my horses - I just took my green 3 year old out on her first ride with my trail group and everyone was very helpful and understanding of any hiccups we had.


That's so funny I just moved from Colorado. I'm in Hamilton County, and Watcher is boarded up in Noblesville. It would be awesome to meet more horsey people. I'll check out meetup thank you!! Say hi to the mountains for me. 



egrogan said:


> So glad to hear of the progress. It must be so satisfying to see a horse become "just a horse" again!


A girl who was going to show ride him saw him yesterday out in the field with the whole herd for the first time and said he seemed to happy. He's so good and so happy. All he wanted was to be a horse. I'm so happy and lucky it worked out for him.



greentree said:


> Do you have his registered name? He is so pretty! Good luck with him.


His Registered name is Skywatcher and he's a half arab. Thank you! He's pretty amazing.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

When we first turned our rescued TWH gelding who'd been on pads and never on pasture with other horses, he was challenged by the uneven terrain and paying attention to where his feet were. His gaits were really rough and the cadence was lacking. However time and experience turned him into a surefooted dare devil!


Your horse's lofty canter may partially be caused by the unfamiliar terrain since he was always worked in a groomed arena. From experience with my 3/4 Arabian, the gaits will never been like the stock horse breeds, but it can become more level and ground covering with training and time out on pasture playing with buddies. Kudos for believing in this horse and giving him a chance to prove he's worth your time!


----------



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

Prairie said:


> When we first turned our rescued TWH gelding who'd been on pads and never on pasture with other horses, he was challenged by the uneven terrain and paying attention to where his feet were. His gaits were really rough and the cadence was lacking. However time and experience turned him into a surefooted dare devil!
> 
> 
> Your horse's lofty canter may partially be caused by the unfamiliar terrain since he was always worked in a groomed arena. From experience with my 3/4 Arabian, the gaits will never been like the stock horse breeds, but it can become more level and ground covering with training and time out on pasture playing with buddies. Kudos for believing in this horse and giving him a chance to prove he's worth your time!


i think you're completely right, the second time around he was a little bit more of a brat, testing me I think, also a lot of other factors but he was a tiny bit smoother, and his hooves are chipping (the farrier said to expect it) so I think you're right, just needs a bit more time and practice, but he's doing so amazing regardless. He's always going to be a bit of a challenge but I love that about him. He pushes me and I push him back. He's definitely worth it. He's so sweet to me. He still reacts to other people but I can mess with his face and do anything to him and he just stands for me, anyone else he is so unsure of. I think he just needs to trust someone and has been handled by so many people for even the simple things. 

I can't wait to share more of our successes with y'all. I injured myself mounting him yesterday, my fault not his, so he gets a break from riding for a few more days which he'll enjoy I think.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

If you are up to it, now would be a good time to do ground work just to keep him thinking and learning that you won't ask him to do something that will cause pain. If our weather is too yucky to be enjoyable riding, I often work ours on showmanship patterns in the barn--they like the attention and enjoy being praised, plus it gets them listening to us when we're on the ground.


----------



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

So Watcher has earned a new nickname and I am a bit put off by my barn owner. 

The night before last at some point, Watcher got spooked and he ended up jumping the fence, right onto a fairly busy road. He was found at about 6 am yesterday, trying to get back to the herd. They don't usually keep the horses out in the pasture at night but they did that night and the barn owner was running his tractor to get rid of weeds. So that may have been what spooked him, but whatever it was it scared him enough to go over the fence. 

I come to the barn at about 8 last night to ride, and he's new to the herd and new to being outside so he's been kicked and bitten a fair amount of times, nothing serious just normal introducing to an established herd quarrels. But last night his back legs were all cut up and he had a nasty gash right under his left inside thigh. I freaked out, I'd seen him the day before and he just had the one bite mark and the one kick mark, and now he was all beat up and I had no idea why. So I texted the BO saying I was concerned, and that's when he told me that Watcher jumped the fence. I was like, can you please tell me next time my horse does something like this so I don't come out here and think my horse is being beat up? But the cuts on his back legs made much more sense as being caught up in wire than being kicked. Most of the cuts are superficial, but there's a couple deep ones and the gash on his inner thigh, nothing horrible, but they did need attention. 

Luckily his daughter, who is the one who really takes care of the horses was ****ed for me at her dad and she knows now that if something happens she needs to let me know, so I'm not worried about that anymore, but the fact that he jumped the fence is a bit terrifying, so if they leave the herd out at night, they may need to put Watch in another area so he can't get out. 

But hey, maybe he's a hunter jumper prospect ha! 

So his new nickname is Captain Dumbass. He got lots of love and reassurances last night and throughly slathered with antibiotic cream. 

Here's to hoping that _never_ happens again.


----------



## watcher (Apr 26, 2016)

So it's been about a month since we've been riding together and oh my god he's amazing. 

We're riding bareback and it's been the best thing. Last night I hopped on and my muscles just knew, we had no problems staying trotting and controlled. Not me clutching at him with my legs to stay on but the right kind of seat was finally found it was such a perfect feeling. Like "Ahhh we fit together' I honestly think I could turn this horse into a star trail horse. I would love to see him do endurance just because I love the sport, but I'm already so happy with just schooling around the pasture. 

I'm having a hard time getting him to canter/lope (canterlope haha sorry). He refuses or he does a mini buck, which when riding bareback isn't always the greatest feeling. He refuses to lope while lunging until I get the lunge whip out and then he's all action so I think he would benefit of a crop just to remind him. But aside from that does anyone have any advice on better ways to encourage him to lope while riding? 

He's just the sweetest horse and he has finally found a friend in the herd, although if its the best one I do not know but his best friend is a shetland/TWH named Dollee who is just a peach unless she thinks you want to catch her and then she pins her ears and trots away. So now Watcher thinks that is just the best game. But I'm now just approaching Dollee with cookies and she loves me so Watcher comes right over.






He's int he middle of the herd






Watch and his Best pal Dollee, the weirdest funniest cross I've ever met who is just a peach.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

watcher said:


> But aside from that does anyone have any advice on better ways to encourage him to lope while riding?


I think he's probably just testing you. Keep being assertive and prompt with your pressure/release and you guys should be just fine. 

He looks great, btw!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.*


----------

